# Ga16de swapped transmission problems



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

So I swapped the ga16de into my 1984 sentra a couple years ago and it's been really reliable but the stock 5 speed transmission is starting to give out and is getting really noisy. Are there any different trans that I can bolt in and still use the stock axles? Any help would be very appreciated. The stock trans is getting hard to find.


----------



## sunnycoupe (Jan 15, 2003)

Have you any more details on the swap? 

Is it the original 5spd trans or the ga16de one?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

In theory, you should be able to use any transmission from a GA-equipped car. Key word there is "theory".

1989-1990 Nissan Sentra B12
1991-1994 Nissan Sentra B13
1995-1999 Nissan Sentra B14
1991-1993 Nissan NX1600 N14
1995-1998 Nissan 200SX SE B14

All of these models came with a GA-series equipped engine, and therefore the transmission should bolt up to your engine. I know the 1989-1990 Sentra uses a different transmission from the later model Sentras (B13+), and have a different spline count on their CV axles and hubs, and therefore you must use the appropriate corresponding units. Likewise, the NX1600s run a different transmission as well (better gear ratio), but I am unsure as to whether different halfshafts or hubs are used compared to the B13+ chassis. Your best bet is to get a transmission from a B14 Sentra / 200SX SE as well as the halfshafts and hubs, and swap everything over at one time. I only recommend this because a B14 transmission would have less miles, and I believe they fixed the dreaded 5th gear popout by then (unlike on the B13 chassis).


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am currently using the stock e16 5 speed I did find a replacement for but I'm about to do a turbo on the car so I have a feeling the stock 84 trans won't like that much lol.


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm hoping to not have to swap out my hubs if I ever change the trans out


----------

